# Bored?



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

just a quick question here, i have a 11 month choc lab and he retreives very well, but just in the last couple weeks he will retireve for only 2 0r 3 tretrieves in training and then gets sloppy or quits all together. I then take him out pigeon hunting or to the water (on differnt days not same days as he quit trainig) and he retreives like crazy, is he just bored with dummies and my training techniques? any suggestions?


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

jwdinius1 said:


> just a quick question here, i have a 11 month choc lab and he retreives very well, but just in the last couple weeks he will retireve for only 2 0r 3 tretrieves in training and then gets sloppy or quits all together. I then take him out pigeon hunting or to the water (on differnt days not same days as he quit trainig) and he retreives like crazy, is he just bored with dummies and my training techniques? any suggestions?


Yup...he's bored. I had a Springer several years back that was crazy about retrieving dummies until I started her on real birds....after the birds, the dummies were of little interest to her. She'd retrieve a dummy a couple of times and that was it, but she'd retrieve birds until she dropped. My suggestion is that if he retrieves bird like crazy, why be concerned with the dummies? It's retrieving birds that we use the dummies for anyway. Of course you could always put him through the FF program if you want to ensure he'll retrieve anything and everything.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Not sure how far or advance you are trying to train him. But one thing is maybe try different drills. Also use live birds with him.

Another thing is always keep training sessions short and the dog wanting more. This way he will be excited everytime you bring out the training equipment.

My dog goes nuts when ever he sees me grabbing the training bag!

Good luck.

Chuck

Edit: If he is getting birds and the drive is there.....who cares. Unless u want to take him to do trials. Then you need to FF him. But if you are happy with the way he takes after birds, then he is doing good.


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

k thats what i was thinking but this is my first dog and i didn't want it to carry over into the field. I took him out to his favorite spot today and he wouldn't retrieve at all. i have some birdsn the freezer but i was warned to only use them sparingly to keep his drive up. do u think maybe i have been training him to hard? would a one or two week break of retrieving be okay? wouldstill hold his skills? i am just totally frustrated and have huge hopes for him this fall. i guess i should maybe back off and not let my ego get into the way. also iwas a studentt umary, and was able to see him at lunch and another break, but now that i am woring 8 hr days or more i only see him for a bit in the mornin gand then again in the evening. could he be adjusting to that change? just wondering thansk guys, any suggestions appreciated.


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

A couple of weeks with no retrieving at all will not hurt him in the least.....in most retriever breeds from solid field lines the retrieving instinct is so strong they'd rather be carrying something around than eat!

Dogs are very intuitive....very, very intuitive. He could be picking up on your vibes regarding your frustation . Sometimes it just takes finding the right object for a dog to retrieve. Give him a two week break and during that time just make him your buddy. When you try the retrieving again be sure to not pressure the dog. Maybe try something new like a tennis ball (I've yet to see a retriever that didn't love going after a tennis ball). If the tennis ball doesn't work try a stick or frisbee.... All dogs are different, so you just have to find whatever works. Keep your session short....quit while he is still revved up, which may be only 2 retrieves at first.

You might also want to try taking him out with another dog that is a fanatical retriever...sometimes a little competition will get a dog excited about retrieving. Keep him on a lead at first and just let him watch the other dog retrieve and see what his reaction is. If he starts jumping and tugging at the lead he is indicating that he's interested.

If these things don't work you have two choices...... Put him through the FF program, or accept the fact you have a non-retriever.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

if you're going to train him to higher level, you'll need to force break him. The more birds you give him, the less he'll want to retrieve dummies. If you're going to train him to handle, he must retrieve bumpers. It's also my guess that the dog doesn't have an abundance of retrieving desire. A good retriever goes for anything, anytime, anywhere.


----------

